# Homemade Graham Crackers



## B'sgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know where this thread really belongs, I was just really excited that I was able to make my own graham crackers. They are gluten/dairy free and low corn. (I just found out my kid can't have corn either). I substituted baking soda and cream of tartar for the baking powder and fortunately it worked. I need to work on finding some corn-free baking soda. The only corn element was in the fake butter I used which has natural flavoring derived from corn. Hopefully that is not enough to bother him. I wonder if I could substitute soy milk and molasses for butter in this recipe. Hmmm. Anyway, I was really excited that they turned out because I had run out of snack ideas for my kid.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 11, 2008)

......okay......recipe please...


----------



## B'sgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright. Mix 1 1/2 cups flour with 1/2 c starch of your choice (corn, flour, tapioca), 2 1/2 tsp baking soda, a tsp or so of cinnamon, and I like to throw in some Jamaican Allspice. Then in another bowl melt abt 3/4 c butter. Add 1/4 c honey and 1 tsp vanilla. It might be good to throw in a little molasses too. Slowly add the powder to the liquid and make it into a ball that you can work with your hands. You might need to add a little water, or starch of your choice to make it thinner or thicker, as needed. Refrigerate for an hour. Preaheat oven to 325. Then dust a piece of saran wrap with starch (parchment or wax paper might work too) and roll it out. It's easier to roll if you put saran wrap on top as well so the dough doesn't stick to the rolling pin. When you have filled the plastic wrap pull off the top layer and flip it upside down on a lightly greased baking sheet. Roll or spread with your fingers until it is about 1/8" thick. Cut it into slices with a pizza roller and stab with fork (about 5 times for every 3 square inches). I made patterns on mine with animal cookie cutters, it was very cute. Then bake them for 30 minutes. It's best to break them apart with a spatula as soon as you take them out, while they are still soft, because they get hard fast and then they don't break as smoothly.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 11, 2008)

SWEET, thanks!


----------

